# مساعدة في خصوص علم المناجم والتعدين



## محمد الامين احمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان الاعضاء لقد تم توجيه أخي بعد نجاحه في الباكالوريا الى شعبة المناجم وهو لا يعرف عنها الكثير

فأطلب كل من ليه معلومات حول هذه الشعبة وما هي المواد التي تدرس بها

والاهم من ذلك ميادين العمل التي توفرها بعد التخرج (اي اين يمكنه العمل ) ارجو منكم الاجابة والله هو حائر من امره

للمعلومة هو من الجزائر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## محمد الامين احمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوكم انا انتظر​


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

قد يفيدك هذا الرابط :

http://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/showthread.php?t=73655


----------



## محمد الامين احمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> قد يفيدك هذا الرابط :
> 
> http://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/showthread.php?t=73655



بارك الله فيك أخي جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alshangiti (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذه مشاركة قديمة لى 
As you will see below, there are almost too many things that Mining Engineers to list them all - but I tried to cover most of them! 
The work done by mining engineers has changed significantly over the last decade due to factors such as computing technology, globalisation, economic reforms, information technologies and environmental considerations. 
The different work that can be done can be broadly classified into several areas. In general, these track the development of a mine from discovery of a mineral resource through to design, commissioning operations and beyond. 
*:15: Resource and Mineable Reserve Calculations*
The exploration geologist finds a mineral deposit. The mining engineer must frequently discuss with the geologist to define the shape, size and composition of thel deposit. Thereafter, the mining engineer has to determine the grade (quality) and distribution of the minerals in the deposit. The size of the resource and how much of it can be economically mined then needs to be determined. In order to do this, the mining engineer must apply their knowledge of mining methods and mineral economics. 
There is likely to be a number of options as to how to best extract the minerals. The most favourable technical option may not yield the best economic return and hence the engineer has to devise an optimum technical solution that will maximise the potential economic value from extracting and marketing the minerals. 
Quite often as part of the design process, the deposit has to be visualised in three dimensions and broken up into a series of blocks with similar properties. Up until the late 1980s, physical models were quite often built to help in understanding the nature of the deposit and the changes in its shape as more information was gained from subsequent drilling. 
Today, not only is this done by computer simulation but Australia is the world leader in developing and exporting mine design and planning computer software. Mining engineers are quite often involved in the development of these software packages. Some have previously worked at mine

Mining engineers play an important role in the development and use of this sort of technology. Some are employed at mine sites in selecting and operating the equipment. Others are employed by equipment manufactures in research and development, design, sales and servicing.
*Mine Planning and Design*
The mine plan used to calculate resources and mineable reserves when first evaluating a new mineral deposit is largely conceptual. If it yields an outcome that appears to have economic potential, then a much more detailed technical study will need to be undertaken by mining engineers to confirm the viability of the project. Some of these mining engineers will need to have specialist knowledge. For example, a geotechnical specialist will be required to determine the properties of the rockmass and to predict how it will respond to the various mining options. The specialist may recommend which mining option is best, what angle to make the sides of an open cut mine, how wide to make the tunnels, how to support the excavations and what type of equipment is best suited to cutting or drilling the rockmass. 
Other mining engineers could be required with specialist knowledge in areas such as native environment, blasting and ground vibration, machinery design, training and marketing. Once the mining method is chosen, it is necessary to construct a ‘life of mine’ plan. This is used to determine things such as the size and number of items of equipment. The mining engineer must ensure that the equipment is matched to the size and shape of the mineral deposit and that it will pay for itself well before all the deposit is extracted. Within a few years of graduation, mining engineers can find themselves being involved in making decisions to purchase individual items of mining equipment that cost as much as $70 million and fleets of equipment worth over $100 million. Thereafter, schedules have to be developed for things such as manufacturing the mining equipment (much of it is made to order), recruitment of labour, overburden removal, capital expenditure, production ramp up and marketing.
Today, safety and environment are of the highest priority in the mining industry. Performance is judged on the ‘triple bottom line’ – health and safety, environmental protection and profit. Computing technology offers huge benefits in these regards and the mining industry has become one of the largest consumers of computing technology in Australia. Much of the new surface and underground mining equipment is remote control. Some is so automated that it does not even require a remote control operator. Computer control systems have also enabled the use of larger and more sophisticated items of equipment, such as 250 tonne capacity dumps trucks. The mechanical and electrical functions of the equipment are continuously monitored so that potential problems can be detected before they cause a breakdown. Prevention of breakdowns becomes very important as larger pieces of equipment replace many small pieces.
Satellites track trucks as they travel around a surface mine. The global positioning systems (GPS) interact with computers on loading equipment and determine which part of the mine trucks should source their next load. Satellites are also used to map the mine and control other equipment such as graders.
Mining engineers play an important role in the development and use of this sort of technology. Some are employed at mine sites in selecting and operating the equipment. Others are employed by equipment manufactures in research and development, design, sales and servicing.
*Financial Analyst*
Once the mine layout has been generated, equipment chosen and costed, schedules developed and production and sales rates determined, the mining engineer has to subject the project to a financial analysis to determine its economic viability to an order of accuracy that the project can be presented to the Board of Directors and the bankers. A good knowledge of mining engineering practice is required to ensure that sensible and realistic situations are being evaluated. Some mining engineers specialise in undertaking this type of financial analysis. Others specialise in auditing the outcomes on behalf of organisations such as merchant banks.
*Raising Capital*
Once Board approval has been given for a project to proceed, capital may need to be raised. Mining engineers can be involved in both raising capital on behalf of a mining company and approving capital on behalf of the lender or investor.
_*Project Management*_
The construction of a new mine involves managing a large number of contractors and a large number of parallel tasks. Project management and contract management are critical to keeping the project on time and budget. Both the mine owner and the various contractors may employ mining engineers for these purposes. With the trend towards out-sourcing of mine services, an increasing number of mining engineers are now involved in managing contracting companies at both a site level and a corporate level
*Mine Operations and Management*
Having completed construction of the mine, it is the role of the mining engineers to ensure that the right amount of mineral is produced at the right quality and at the right time in a safe and cost effective manner in accordance with mining approval conditions. There are numerous roles for mining engineers in these regards. They include: 

Supervising individual mining crews 
Supervising the whole mine on a shift basis. 
Production manager, in charge of production across all shifts. 
Geotechnical engineer 
Drill and blast engineer 
Scheduling engineer 
Mine planning engineer 
Mine ventilation officer 
Recruitment and training 
Environmental officer 
Mineral processing 
Marketing 
Mine manager 
General mine manager 
*Government Regulators*
Obviously, one cannot just mine wherever they like and how they like. Approval has to be sought from government and a range of approval conditions have to be complied with. Mining engineers work in government to frame the legislation that regulates mining, to implement the legislation and to monitor compliance with it. Environment and health and safety are two areas that are of particular concern. Some mining engineers are engaged primarily in evaluating the environmental impacts of mining as part of issuing a mining approval. Others are employed as inspectors to approve mining systems and to monitor compliance with occupational health and safety legislation. Mining engineers are also involved in the framing of legislation and the issuing of statutory qualifications for persons such as mine managers.


*Consulting*
It is not feasible for an individual mine or even a very large mining company to employ all the mining engineers that are needed to undertake all the tasks noted in the previous sections. Therefore, they call upon consultants. Consulting is an area that has undergone rapid growth. Consultants enable companies to tap into specialist expertise that has been developed as a result of working on a wider range of projects than exist within one organisation. Consultants tend to be based in a regional or capital city. They can range from being a one person organisation to being a branch of an international consulting company.
Some graduates join a consulting company immediately upon graduation and develop their expertise in-house. Others wait until they have acquired a reasonable amount of practical experience within the industry. The choice is determined to some extent by the area in which the mining engineer wishes to consult. The options available enormous and include: 

Resource and reserve evaluation 
Geotechnical engineering 
Mine design and planning 
Mine ventilation 
Excavation engineering 
Equipment selection and performance 
Human resource management 
Management process 
Strategic planning 
Financial analysis 
Environmental assessment 
*Private and Public Companies*
The diverse nature of the mining industry creates numerous opportunities for mining engineers to work in a range of private and public companies. Many mining engineers are the founders and principal shareholder in these companies. In addition to consulting, the types of activities that these companies are engaged in include: 

Equipment design, manufacture, sales and service. 
Computer software development, implementation and training 
Stock brokerage 
Financial analysis 
Technology commercialisation


----------



## eng Qassim khlifat (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز ............ هندسة التعدين من اقدم الهندسات ............ غير ذلك فهي نادرة من حيث اعداد الطلب او المهندسين ........... هندسة التعدين من اهم ما يميزها هو اعمل الاستخراج الخامات من باطن الارض بطرق عديدة ( السطحية و ااتحت السطحية) ومن ثم استخلاص المعدن المطلوب كذلك بطرق عديدة .............فهو تخصص ممتع جدا .,................. اما بنسبة للفرص العمل ... الرزق على الله ..............ثانيا نسبة البطالة فيه قليلة جدا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وانا اتكلم عن الوضع في الاردن نسبة البطالة صفر حسب تقرير النقابة المهندسين الاردنيين .......................... والخيار لك ........شكرا


----------



## alshangiti (31 أكتوبر 2011)

إشارة الى ما ذكرته فى مقالة السابق باللغة الانجليزية. المواد الدراسية فى هندسة المناجم هى. 
مدخل الى هندسة التعدين. 
تخطيط المناجم 
تهوية المناجم 
ميكانيكا الصخور 
لجيولوجيا 
اقتصاديات التعدين 
Mine finanance
Mine economy
Mine planing 
Mining methods 
Mine designe 
الى آخره من المواد التخصصية. يمكن الرجوع الى اذ كلية هندسة موجود بها قسم هندسة التعدين. 
اما بعد التخرج فيمكنه العمل فى المناجم كمهندس تعدين تحت الارض او فوق الارض او مهندس تهوية او مهندس تخطيط. ويمكنه العمل فى هيئات المساحة الجيولوجية او تقييم مسارع التعدين. الى آخره


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

mon frere c'est une tres bonne specialite , mais les offerts d'emploi depond toujours de votre pays


----------



## مريم الجزائرية (15 يوليو 2013)

_
السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا ادرس تخصص مناجم و انا من الجزائر و حسب ما قرات فالدراسة تختلف فنحن لدينا التخصصات التالية 
تخصص اثراء المعادن 
تخصص استغلال المناجم 
تخصص جيوتقني 
تخصص محيط منجمي 
و قد انتقلت الى السنة الثانية باذن الله و لا اعرف ما ساختار من بين هاته التخصصات 
و رغم اني بحثث عن معلومات اكثر عن كل تخصص لم اوفق في البحث 
ارجو ان تساعدوني ايضا في الاختيار



_


----------



## مريم الجزائرية (15 يوليو 2013)

_اتمنى ان لا اثقل عليكم بمساعدتي 
تقبلوا مني التحية.






_


----------



## djamelba7 (19 يوليو 2013)

بدلوها ماش مليحة راكم تعانيو نهار تخرجوا
هدا اسوا اختيار درتو في حياتي لها


----------



## kacimo.samy (19 يوليو 2013)

انا ايضا من الجزائر 
ماستر 2 لان 
تخصصات التالية لدينا 
-بناء المناحم تخصص جديد والذي انا في صدد دراسته..... construction des mines 
-استغلال المناجم ....................  exploitation des mines 
-اثراء المعادن .............................. valorisation des mines 
-محيط وبيئة المناجم....... gestion environnement des mines 

على ما أظن اخاك يدرس في جامعة تبسة ^ ^

اتصل بي لكي ازودك بكل ما تحتاج . عندي اصدقاء يدرسون عندكم -في جامعة تبسة

سلام 
​


----------

